# Blm Burl Pot



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jan 4, 2014)

Some stuff from Mike1950 I've had laying around.

1st of the year.

Semi-gloss finish.

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/BLMBottom_zpsb2ddaf50.jpg 
http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/BLMTop_zps30724bf4.jpg

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## bluedot (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice call 3 inch?


----------



## TMAC (Jan 4, 2014)

Really nice


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 4, 2014)

Sweet pot. Very nice work. Will have to trade on here for a copper call. Rick


----------



## myingling (Jan 5, 2014)

Good lookin caller


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jan 5, 2014)

bluedot said:


> Nice call 3 inch?



Full 3 1/2" Dan....I think I'll try the 3" this year though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2014)

NICE Call.


----------

